# Integrating HR software widget into Squarespace site



## pizzy (Sep 20, 2017)

After 3 days of unsupportive email and chat support, 2 web devs that have flaked on appointments, and lots of wine, I'm here with my first post to this forum...

My website is https://mobsjobs.com/. The homepage currently uses widget from HR software called Workable. I want to try BreezyHR software, but it has to be able to integrate into my careers site with some approximation of my branding (basically, I'll settle for a dark background - you'll notice the current workable setup ain't perfection, but it's enough). The Breezy jobs page can't be customized, so I guess I want users to stay on my site. I've set up a Breezy test page here and inserted both widgets: https://parker-bell-rem8.squarespace.com/test. Both links kick me to the Breezy jobs page instead of remaining on my site.
Breezy says integration is easy, but here we are. They give me this:

















Inline widget


```
<div id='BrzyHr_app'></div><script src='https://mob-society.breezy.hr/embed/js?inline=true’></script>
```
 2. Iframe widget

```
<div id='BrzyHr_app'></div><script src='https://mob-society.breezy.hr/embed/js?’></script>
```
I called SS and asked for the CSS to put in bottom box. They said they can't help and "don't recommend doing that" (pours another glass of wine). I use the Heights template.

All Breezy can say is, "It works! And here is an example of a current site correctly using an branded iframe successfully is https://pikselgroup.com/careers/ . "

But it doesn't seem to work. Why can't I stay on my site? Can you help, oh kind people of the web?

In the meantime, I'll be trying to stay calm with cute puppy pics on reddit. And more wine.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

The piksel site has the embeds pointing to links on their site, yours points to links on workable.com - a site owned by a software company in London, you obviously haven't got the mob-society embeds above in your script.

I'm curious as to why they gave you embed links to mob-society and not mobsjobs ???
... and how did you get hold of workable.com embed links?


----------



## pizzy (Sep 20, 2017)

My company is called Mob Society and mobsjobs is the career page. 

Workable provides the code widgets/ links online and they work without additional support. Their jobs page can be customized to look somewhat like my page's branding, so I'm OK going to their site for the job description and application pages.

According to Breezy, their jobs page cannot be customized with colors/fonts. So I'd prefer to stay on my site.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

In your position I would build, and then link to, a jobs page on https://mobsjobs.com/ with the same content as found on https://mob-society.breezy.hr/p/0910ac838f5e-hip-hop-dance-instructor?popup=true - but well contained within your site.
I would then dispense with the widgets, altogether.


----------



## pizzy (Sep 20, 2017)

I appreciate your perspective @JiminSA! Thank you! If I didn't need the HR software on the backend, I would do that. But I at least need the application data to go to Breezy. There is an API available, but it seems like I could make something easier work... I'm just a tiny startup (that will never grow if I can't hire anyone lol). If i wanted to make the background black and text white, what would I enter into the CSS box? I can at least try that?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

pizzy said:


> According to Breezy, their jobs page cannot be customized with colors/fonts. So I'd prefer to stay on my site.





pizzy said:


> If i wanted to make the background black and text white, what would I enter into the CSS box? I can at least try that?


That question - "what would I enter into the CSS box?" intrigues me - when you signed up via Breezy was there a CSS box where you could enter code? If so then try putting this code in there ... 

```
body {
    background-color: #000
}

h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, p {
    color: #fff
}
```
 If not then you would have to get in touch with the owners of the site you end up at - https://www.workable.com/j/3CDEF68394 and ask them to tailor the css. Unfortunately you can't adjust the styling 'remotely', that would be hacking ...


----------



## pizzy (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you so much! Your code changed the color of one of the widget lines to white, but no other changes. Looks like I'm out of luck, but I truly appreciate you trying to help.



JiminSA said:


> That question - "what would I enter into the CSS box?" intrigues me - when you signed up via Breezy was there a CSS box where you could enter code? If so then try putting this code in there ...
> 
> ```
> body {
> ...


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you think that you could give me a link to where the line was changed to white, please?


----------

